# Green coolant



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

While my car is parked for the winter, I've been thinking of the maintenance I should do come spring. I want to flush the cooling system and was considering getting rid of the Dexcool and switching to universal. Has anyone done this and is it a bad idea for any reason?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stick with the premixed 50/50 dexcool/deionized water mix. The cooling system in the Cruze takes a lot more abuse than older cars that used the "universal" green anti-freeze.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

My reason for asking is that I also own a Silverado 5.7 v8. Although not the same engine, I replaced the intake manifold gasket not too long ago and the coolant ports were all clogged with Dexcool "mud" I'm just concerned about this happening to my cruze as well. Also I'm not sure what causes the mud to occur.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have dealt with multiple gm vehicles of my own running dexcool and have never seen anything abnormal from running it.

From what I have seen with other auto manufacturers running extended life coolant, don’t mix it with anything else. Seems to be one of the reasons why you see the coolant change color and/or sludge to occur.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

That makes sense, I don't know the full history of my truck since it's a '98 and I bought it used. Someone could have mixed coolant in the past. I think I will settle for a drain and fill of Dexcool and keeping an eye on the look of it in my cruze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As I understand it, the old Dexcool had some problems. 

The other issue is that it's not easy to completely flush the system. A simple drain and replace leaves a lot behind. So, to avoid mixing, it's probably best to stick with what came in the car. The main thing is to replace it when called for in the schedule and not let it grow old.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

In short, do a complete flush(not just a drain and fill) per maintenance schedule which should be every 100k miles or so BUT no more than 5yrs.

I think that's where most people screw up. I inherited my grandfather's 2001 Lesabre in 2013 with 80k miles on it. Within the first year the water pump blew it's seal while driving so I did an emergency water pump replacement at my bros house to find the engine caked with mud. I just sold that car with 130k miles on it a few months ago and had to replace the radiator because it was still caked with mud even after 4 full flushes from a local shop that has the specific machine for it.

IMO Dexcool works good for it's intended purpose of 100k mile/5yr intervals, but I also believe it requires a full flush at those intervals to keep it going properly. I've also heard that Dexcool is more designed for today's aluminum engines than the green stuff is.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]I am assuming you have a 1.4T

How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush[/h]
[h=1]DIY Oil Change Checklist[/h]
[h=1]AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze[/h]
[h=1]How-To: Cruze Oil Change - 1.4T[/h]
[h=1]DIY re-gap factory spark plugs[/h]
[h=1]Hesitation...GONE![/h]


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Alright I think that settles it. Thanks for the input guys and for the links blasirl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jondaytona said:


> In short, do a complete flush(not just a drain and fill) per maintenance schedule which should be every 100k miles or so BUT no more than 5yrs.


The schedule changed over the years. In 2012 is was "Drain, flush and fill" but by 2015 it was "Drain and fill". Both were 150,000 or 5 years.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The schedule changed over the years. In 2012 is was "Drain, flush and fill" but by 2015 it was "Drain and fill". Both were 150,000 or 5 years.


Any accompanying differences in the trans?


----------

